# Advice needed! 20" 24" 26"???



## Big Pete (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a MTB that is for road use only but I'm looking for a new bike that will see aproximatly 40% to 50% Urban and alot of Skate park now that there is 3 within 10 miles and very little but still will happen Pump track/ dirt jumps out at Santos I might even take it down some short single track in the forest. I mainly ride with my son and have started to wheelie and ride the current MTB at the park but it is beating it to death!

I want to learn Manuals and the current bike is to big!

Im 5'11" and 275lb!

Any suggestions?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Honestly, for what your looking for, i'd go with a Cromo 26".

Fortunately for you, Black Market is having a killer sale right now on their .357 Complete bikes which also just so happens to be EXACTLY what you need. And no im not sponsored by them, or work for them lol, hell i dont even ride one. But my riding situation is a bit different.

In my experience, I like my 20" better for park/street, but Im a little guy (5'9" @155lbs), so its easier for me to snap around on wood and concrete.

But I absolutely love my 26" DJ for dirt and pump and bmx racing. And havent ridden my 20" since buying my 26 DJ lol

For you, I'd really go with a Chromoly DJ bike, such as anything from Black Market, the Specialized P.1 Chromo, Haro Steel Reserve, and other 4130 bikes.

Whats your budget?

Ride as many as you can, and see how akward you feel on a 20", my guess is itll feel awfully weird compared to what you are used to.

A Nice 4130 26" DJ bike would suit your needs perfectly.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i agree with zenkis...a blackmarket complete would be awesome.... but since you're 5'11" though i think you might need a 22" top tube and i think the 357 might only come in 21.5". the complete Blackmarket RIOT may be better because they come in 22" top tube....

i manual the hell out of my blackmarket mob. plus you can ride mtb trails.

my background is bmx. in my experience, unless you're a bmx racer super dedicated to cruiser class racing, most older guys coming from bmx OR mtb background end up preferring MTB-DJ bikes (as compared to a 24" bmx cruiser) when they have a chance to spend time on both of them. the stiff spring shock fork is rad for smoothing out the ride and giving you more comfort level with jumping doubles or drops off stairs or whatever. yet they are still nimble enough to ride at a skatepark. i'm not saying they "ride like a 20" at a skatepark, you definitely feel the bigger wheelbase, but it's easy to adapt to IMO, esp if you are tall.

the DK Asterik is slightly more mtb'ish in geometry b/c it has a longer seat tube, slightly longer chainstay 16" instead of 15.6" and slightly lower bb..... however i used to ride one and i think it is a great, solid bike, stable in the air, and definitely manual-able... especially for a bigger guy like yourself. 
overall, i recommend you a DK Asterik or a Blackmaket Riot 22" top tube complete.

some 24" bmx options: 
Eastern Traildigger 24"
We The People Avenue 24"
DK Cygnus 24"
Haro
Sunday Model C complete
FIT Cr-24

24" mtbmx options
Specialized P.Street - last made in 2005, check craigslist in your area. you could probably pick one up for 350. heavy duty. one of the only mtb's designed to be peg compatible. (i actually have one of these i'm thinking of selling, PM me if interested).
Eastern Night Train 24" if you can find one, no longer made
DMR Drone

26" mtbmx / DJ-mtb
DK Asterik (comes with Marzocchi DJ 3 fork--a lot better than most other forks that come on completes at this price level).
Haro Steel Reserve series (good geo but avoid the SR SUntour fork and RST Space fork)
Blackmarket .357 / Riot ( comes with Marzocchi fork. good!!!)
Eastern Thunderbird, Night Train
Specialized P. bikes
Giant STP
Mongoose Ritual (good geo, but RST Space fork is bad)

Out of all of those DK are the cheapest price for what you get.

DK Cygnus 24









DK Asterik 26


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Great advice so far.... I'd suggest sticking with the MTB style platform for sure, 24s might be nice for the park and urban, but your choices are limited, and prices are up there a bit. 26 might be better considering your background... smaller wheels are less forgiving.


----------



## Big Pete (Feb 1, 2009)

sittingduck said:


> 26 might be better considering your background... smaller wheels are less forgiving.


Less Forgiving? In what way?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Big Pete said:


> Less Forgiving? In what way?


i would guess he means rolling over bumps........small wheels are less forgiving.

to be fair tho, your original question was about mostly urban and skatepark....

so 20" wheel bmx is obviously the standard for skateparks. it's just a question of whether you'll feel comfortable on one, with an xc mtb background. seems like not too many older guys make the switch in that direction. who knows, though. you may like it. they are definitely way more maneuverable. in transitions.


----------



## Big Pete (Feb 1, 2009)

When I bought the bike I have now everyone told me get whats the most comfortable to ride. This was great advice until I got bored with just riding the bike now I have a MTB that is honestly to big for me but to ride 20 miles on the rode its great. I'm having fun riding wheelies and jumping curbs but now I have found the skate parks and my son loves to go the bike feels huge. I still carve the walls and jump the box but its not very high because the bike is so big. I feel like possibly a 24" BMX also knowing that I'm so big I don't want to destroy MTB parts My current bike was fine until my third trip to the Skate park I bent a pedal and the BB has an issue.
Whatever bike I get must have the cappabilityies to manual and to just hae tons of fun we go to the Dirt park and the pump track 3 - 4 times a year and to the skate park 2-3- times a week.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Big Pete said:


> Less Forgiving? In what way?


Smaller bikes tend to pitch you off with more regularity. 
Longer wheelbases and bigger wheels = more stability.
The smaller bikes will force you to be a better rider though.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

+1 My BMX is much more twitchy and unstable than my 26" DJ bike. I can manual both about the same..


----------



## nowhere fast (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been struggling with this same choice for a while now although I have somewhat different needs. Currently I'm leaning towards splitting the diffrence and getting a 24". This years WTP Avenue, Fit CR24 and Sunday Model C have new geometry with bigger bars and raised bottom brackets which will make them a little more trick friendly than other 24" cruisers. However my LBS has an 09 WTP Trust he's been sitting on for a while which is tempting me. Whatever way you decide to go at your weight make sure it is 100% chromoly as some of the cheaper bikes listed above are not.


----------



## Big Pete (Feb 1, 2009)

The WTP is very nice looking and I agree full chromo is the to go.

In this are there is 1 LBS that carries Haro.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

We just sold a FIT CR24 to a local guy. Cool bike, but IDK, for me its either one or the other, cause the inbetween isnt enough compromise for it to be enough. 

Its either a front travel 26" or a 20" BMX.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Big Pete said:


> . . .
> Whatever bike I get must have the cappabilityies to manual and to just hae tons of fun we go to the Dirt park and the pump track 3 - 4 times a year and to the skate park 2-3- times a week.


since you're talking almost entirely skatepark riding... i think it's between a 20" and a 24" bmx. you can manual both for sure.

for a guy your height and weight i honestly think you'll learn manuals better on the 24. the 20" will feel really quick and the front end will pull up really fast, you're liable to have it fly out from under you pretty easily--especially because all new school park bikes have super-short back ends these days.

the 2010 We The People Avenue (aka Avenger) 24" is one of the best all-around skatepark-compatible 24" bmx's out there:









if you do go with 20", with your height, try to get the biggest 20" you can. long frame (21") and tall bars (8"+) will help comfort and stability. 
the We The People 4 Seasons comes with both:
https://www.danscomp.com/101788.php?cat=BIKES#


----------



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

If you can afford both a 26" and a 20", I would get both. You can get 2009 full cromo bmx bikes (do not get anything that is not full cromo especially at your size) for around 400 bucks on sale at Dan's Comp.com and then get an eastern night train 26" for under $900 at Jensenusa. As someone else said, make sure that your bmx toptube is at least 20.75" but you may want to go 21" with the top tube depending on your preference. 

You will really suffer at a skate park with anything bigger than a 20" as it is much harder to pump with a suspension fork and much harder to whip the larger wheelbase around. You will prefer a 26" for DJ and some street riding for sure. I think the 24" is too big for skateparks, so it is not a good compromise. 

I am speaking here from experience starting out with a 26" eastern night train at the skatepark and eventually decided that I would never progress as easily without a 20" ride.


----------



## Big Pete (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks Bullit21 I thought that the 24" was the way to go but someone always has some good input I'm willing to listen. I was under the understanding that a 20" with a short rear wheel base would make Manuals for me at my weight next to impossible but this is probably just in my head! That is why I thought that a 24" would be a better compromise.

Lets face it I'm not going to be doing 360's or tailwhips I'm more intrested in having lots of fun carving, jumpimg, and learning grinds and lip tricks. I also at this point in my life I hate a suspension fork possibly because I have only hard crap ones!


----------



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

No problem Pete. One thing that I did ignore in my post was that a 24" rig would be full rigid so pumping would not be compromised at the skatepark. If you can try out both a 20" and 24" that might make the decision easier for you. I just know from experience that riding park is much easier on a 20" than a 26" but have never tried a 24" to be honest.


----------



## Big Pete (Feb 1, 2009)

I have come to the conclusion that I need this bike ASAP and the question today is a 20" is cheaper than most 24" and FS 26" bikes @ 5' 11" a 20" will work and don't forget I'm about to turn 32 years old!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

With being a bit older, trust me when I say you're wrists and body will appreciate the bigger rolling wheels and a bit of squish up front on the suspension, get the 26. I own both, a full custom 20" and a well-built 26" DJ, and I ride the 26 way more. I even rode park on it last week, and while the 20 is much easier, it really isnt that bad on the 26, especially if you start on one.

Im still saying that BM Riot is the best way to go since they are on sale.

Lots of guys ride some killer park and street on those things! They are perfect for what you are wanting to do! Im 5'10" with the torso of a 6'3" guy, literally, I have really short legs, like a 29" inseam, and I feel perfectly at home on a 22" TT on a 26"

RIOT!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Pete, fwiw, I have ridden all of them and have gradually gone from 26 to 24 to 20. ITs a huge pardigm shift but the radius of the ramps at parks are generally built for smaller wheels and once you get it down, you'll love what you can do on them. Perhaps start by going 24 and see what you think. They handle ramps well and can be ridden on dirt as well (mtb trails, probably not so much). I just think 26 is too much for ramps and they feel sluggish and awkward. Right now I have a 20" Fit S3 and a24" USB Molly in the garage. Haven't ridden the Molly in 6 months probably (maybe more) which is why I'm going to sell it as soon as I get around to taking a few pics. 

Give the smaller wheels a try, I think you'll love the different kind of riding they cna open up to you. Good luck, have fun.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Holy Sh!t.....*

WTF You guys are killing me with this thread, talk about JUST what the Dr.ordered...I was just going to start a thread asking about the 2010 Eastern Mad Dog (still willing to hear opinions thanks) but than I go and read this thread..Funny @ 43 I've been soooooo thinking 20" BMX but in my heart of hearts it just seems to small (bare in mind I am a 29er guy)  Some of you have seen and have helped me with my search for the perfect 18" park bike for my 6yr old son...Well I have made up my mind and am going with a Fit. PRK Eighteen for him...In looking at the Fit. bikes I came across the CR24 and am now saying "Hummm". The need for this kind of bike is purely for the days when my son and I hit the local skate park so it's not like I need this crazy sick top of the line bike ( although knowing me this will come soon after) Any thought?..Thanks..CF.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

CRAZY FRED said:


> WTF You guys are killing me with this thread, talk about JUST what the Dr.ordered...I was just going to start a thread asking about the 2010 Eastern Mad Dog (still willing to hear opinions thanks) but than I go and read this thread..Funny @ 43 I've been soooooo thinking 20" BMX but in my heart of hearts it just seems to small (bare in mind I am a 29er guy)  Some of you have seen and have helped me with my search for the perfect 18" park bike for my 6yr old son...Well I have made up mind and am going with a Fit. PRK Eighteen for him...In looking at the Fit. bikes I came across the CR24 and am now saying "Hummm". The need for this kind of bike is purely for the days when my son and I hit the local skate park so it's not like I need this crazy sick top of the line bike ( although knowing me this will come soon after) Any thought?..Thanks..CF.


Hey Fred, this should be right up your alley...I'm 42, have a SIR9 ss in the garage as well. Its not too late at all to consider smaller wheels, even a 20". Be careful cuz we don't bounce when we crash like the kids do! I tore an ankle apart at Woodward last year on a 20" just to prove that to myself. My advice would be to try a 24" first. Many truly feel like bmx bikes (run a rigid fork) but it will not be such a huge departure from the 26 mtb world. If you find it suits you, test a 20" out and see if that's even better. To me, the move from 26 to 24 felt small but made riding ramps and dj so much more enjoyable. The move from 24 to 20 felt huge and took a lot longer to feel comfortable with.

As for rides, I still think Union St. and Tonic make the best 24" park bikes around but that certainly doesn't mean you can't find some really nice rides out there apart from those.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I've got an STP and we got a 20" BMX for my son. I've had a play at the skate park on both bikes, the BMX certainly feels more suited to the skate park but on the dirt I definitely notice how much more twitchy it is, maybe I'm just too used to 26" wheels, I know the BMX makes me a lot more hesitant to go down a small drop or anything like that.
I'm a 30yr old woman, almost sold my STP too because I didn't fulfil my goal of giving dirt jumping a go before turning 30. But alas there is still time.
Ideally I reckon one would have a half decent 26"er, the gears on the STP are useful, I did run it as a SS for a while but it's just handy having gears for a general ride around the bush block. And maybe you could buy a half decent but budget BMX for the skate park? Even the cheapish BMXes would be decent wouldn't they....... and how much you spend on each bike would be dictated by where you think you would be riding most.


----------



## Big Pete (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks to everyone I think that the 24" is where I'm going to start! In my area the only thing they sell is for racing so the web search begins! Must be full Cromo for my size but one I was looking at doesn't have sealed bearings. What is the life of non sealed is there a noticiable rolling difference? My MTB has sealed bearings and this is the only bike I have had in a long time. Also to change them you need to change wheels or at least hubs?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

You oughta just go to your local shop, and if they sell race parts at all, they also sell S&M/FIT, and you can get a FIT 24" bike that is full cromo and kicks ass! 

LBS FTW.


----------

